# Gander Mountain's 5.7 Ammo Prices



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I checked Gander Mountain a few days ago for 5.7 ammo.

I pay around $20 for 197 ammo locally. Gander wanted $24.95 for the 195, and over $29 for 197. That's obscene!!!!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I checked Gander Mountain a few days ago for 5.7 ammo.
> 
> I pay around $20 for 197 ammo locally. Gander wanted $24.95 for the 195, and over $29 for 197. That's obscene!!!!


I can't understand it either considering the price of the bullets.

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.ex...240&categorystring=9315***652***675***9016***


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I only see 22 ammo at that link....

Anyway, I cannot get 195 ammo locally, so I was hoping to find some. But, I'm not spending more than $20 tope. When he scanned the 197 ammo too, I was shocked...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I only see 22 ammo at that link....
> 
> Anyway, I cannot get 195 ammo locally, so I was hoping to find some. But, I'm not spending more than $20 tope. When he scanned the 197 ammo too, I was shocked...


It's .224". 5.7mm is exactly .224"(I guess they named the caliber correctly on this one). The 5.7 uses the lighter stuff(gr in the 30's). They sell 5.7x28 ammunition locally but I'm not sure of the type(never been interested). I guess I'll check next time. What defines the 195 and 197?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge: ss197 (red ballistic tip 40 gr), ss196 (blue ballistic tip 40 gr), ss195 (aluminum core 30 gr). CMMG has ss195 for 19.99/50rnd and ss196 16.99/50rnd. I bought a case of ss196 for plinking(650.00), and 5 boxes of 195 for carry in my Five-seveN.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> To the best of my knowledge: ss197 (red ballistic tip 40 gr), ss196 (blue ballistic tip 40 gr), ss195 (aluminum core 30 gr). CMMG has ss195 for 19.99/50rnd and ss196 16.99/50rnd. I bought a case of ss196 for plinking(650.00), and 5 boxes of 195 for carry in my Five-seveN.


Actually - the 197 is the blue tip. I know, because its all I can get. I have a few boxes of it in my closet. The 195 is the hollow point. And, the ss196 is the red tip - and it has been discontinued. So, civilians can only get the 195 and 197. The 196 was the slowest of the 3. The 195 is a bit more powerful.

Here is a chart from Wikipedia (the 193 is not available to civilians)


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I stand corrected. Thanks Ship. That was ss197 that I bought a case of. I also heard of ss190 and ss192. Both were supposed to be armor piercing (heaveier than lead cores). But they are not on the market anymore. You can still buy one of the two (I dont know which). They are going for $60 a round, Yes one round! They are legal to own, Just don't load it in your gun. That's a felony.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

If you want a cheaper "armor piercing" pistol, you can get a 7.62x25mm chambered pistol. More powerful, and vastly cheaper(both the pistols and ammunition).

From what I've hard of the so-called "armor piercing" rounds(defined by material, NOT ability to pierce armor) is that it is legal to sell and purchase but illegal to manufacture or import.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In all honesty - I have no need for armor piercing rounds. I didn't buy the gun for that. Don't really see why someone needs it. That being said - I think if they didn't have the 5.7 pistol that could fire the same rounds, then they might not have banned the other rounds. Many rifle rounds could probably penetrate armor.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Revolver said:


> If you want a cheaper "armor piercing" pistol, you can get a 7.62x25mm chambered pistol. More powerful, and vastly cheaper(both the pistols and ammunition).


I already have one. It's a CZ mod 54 in 7.62X25 tokerev. Great little pistol. For $200.00, youcan't beat it. IMHO.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

The SS195 is extremely similar to the SS190 in terms of performance.
SS192 IS the same thing as SS195, only difference is the lead free primer on the SS195


----------

